# Test Results - First Test - Too Much Data??



## jbow03 (Sep 19, 2019)

Maybe it was my inner geek that caused me to take 7 samples around my yard, but the results have got me scratching my head. See below:



There's a more detailed report beneath each of those data lines, but that's a good summary of my results.

Some background on the yard is this is the 3rd year of a builder lot with Tif 419, currently overseeded with PRG.

Is there ever a need to worry about excessive Calcium? Could this be from well water source as irrigation?

pH looks fairly consistent. May make a minor adjustment when we start to warm up. Any other thoughts?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

So there is a lot of variance in your samples. This could be because 1) the soil is that different or 2) sampling was different. Phosphorus is sensitive to soil depth, pH not much. A third possibility is that a recent fertilizer application also skewed the results.

So let's talk in general terms. Areas of texas are heavy in limestone. This drives up the calcium and pH due to the carbonate. In the future, try to do a soil test with a test method for high pH soils (eg. AA). This should also use a method better for P.

I would apply elemental sulfur to try to lower the pH. Also, learn how to live to high pH soils. Some of the P values are in the deficiency (others look like outliers). I would also apply some potassium.

Check the soil remediation guide for more details on products and rates to use.


----------



## jbow03 (Sep 19, 2019)

@g-man

Thanks for the reply, I have been studying up since reading it.

I'm curious to see if there is any experience lowering pH in heavier soils with much success. I've seen where elemental sulfur is recommended but I'm wondering if anyone has had much luck with this production from Jonathan Green:

https://www.jonathangreen.com/product/mag-i-cal-plus-lawns-alkaline-soil-food.html


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Here is the materials from their label: Calcium Sulfate Dihydrate, Ammonium Sulfate and Sulfuric Acid.

So yes it has the components to lower pH, and mainly the sulfuric acid, but how much per pound of product vs elemental sulfur? and then cost per pound per ksqft?

Their websites says 3.6lb/ksqft twice a year. The label says 3months.


----------

